# Gliders



## v2 (Dec 16, 2005)

First step in gliding 50 years ago in Poland. 

http://www.gorpol.pl/?site=7&artykul=138


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2005)

Good footage there v2, I liked the parts with the camera behind the pilot as well as the ones looking down at the ground.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 16, 2005)

Pretty slick v2! Here's some gliders at the USAFA


----------



## Elmas (Sep 10, 2016)

An italian glider that, unfortunately, never flew ( as its first flight was planned around September 8th, 1943...)


----------

